# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Mediat vrastare

## Brari

Mediat vrastare

Artan Fuga 

28/08/2010 12:36:00 


Përpara sesa Mehmet Shehu të ndërronte jetë, pas asaj shkrepje pistolete që tronditi duke paralajmëruar shkërmoqjen e sistemit politik të kohës


Përpara sesa Mehmet Shehu të ndërronte jetë, pas asaj shkrepje pistolete që tronditi duke paralajmëruar shkërmoqjen e sistemit politik të kohës, ai u ishte nënshtruar tri proceseve të vështira përpunimi psikologjik, pothuajse të papërballueshëm. 

                            I pari kishte të bënte me një izolim gjithnjë e më të madh që po pësonte nga jeta politike dhe shoqërore e kohës. Kjo stisej jo vetëm nga ana e protokollit të shtetit, por edhe sepse vetë njerëzit, vartësit e tij të shumtë, kuadro partiakë të të gjitha niveleve, po e nuhasnin me intuitën e tyre universale të burokratit, që në fakt është ajo e shtresave të mesme të çdo shoqërie, se ylli i tij politik kishte nisur të fikej. Ishte veç të tjerash edhe e rrezikshme që të qëndroje pranë tij, sepse, sikurse u pa më vonë, bashkë me vithisjen dramatike të tij, do të gremiseshin nëpër burgje a ndëshkime të tjera edhe roja, kamerierë që punonin pranë tij, fotografë, mjekë, të afërm të afërt dhe të largët, edhe nga ata që as u kishte vajtur ndonjëherë ndërmend që të përfitonin nga pushteti i pamatë i të afërmit të tyre. 

                            Së dyti, ai iu nënshtrua një linçimi disajavor në mbledhjet e Byrosë Politike, pikërisht atje ku ishte mësuar të luante "violinën e dytë" për disa dekada. Për çdo fjali që formulon për t'u mbrojtur i vijnë si breshër dhjetëra pyetje dhe insinuata të tjera të hidhura nga ish-shokët e tij që tanimë nuk arrinte t'i njihte dot. Çështje që konsideroheshin si tashmë të mbyllura prej kohësh, kishin rinisur të hapeshin një e nga një. 

                            Autoritarizëm në mbledhjet e qeverisë; Brigada e parë që ai kishte komanduar përgjatë luftës, nga legjendare, konsiderohet se ishte vonuar dhe vërdallisur nëpër male, kur ishte urdhëruar t'i shkonte në ndihmë Shtabit të Përgjithshëm; Fëmijët, veç atij që kishte bërë fejesën e gabuar, kishin manifestuar shenja kundërvënieje me normat partiake në fuqi në planin moral;  Bënin udhëtime jashtë shtetit me paratë e arkës shtetërore (sikur vetëm ata!) etj., etj.  Së treti, ajo që na intereson këtu, ka të bëjë me procesin e fshirjes së tij nga mediat e kohës. Veçanërisht nga ekrani i televizionit. Ky proces i fundit është edhe më i rëndi, më themelori, më strategjiku. Përse? Sepse nëpërmjet tij i jepen sinjalet popullsisë, partisë, kuadrove të nomenklaturës, se Mehmet Shehu është tashmë i vendosur në listën e zezë dhe shumë shpejt do të përfundojë atje ku kishin përfunduar ish-ministra të tij, për të cilët edhe ai, me ose pa hir, kishte kontribuar për t'i likuiduar fizikisht. 

                            Pastaj, mediat, në radhë të parë televizioni, ishin alfabeti i kumteve gjysmë të fshehta që drejtuesit e lartë të shtetit monopartiak dinin ta lexonin më së miri. Ata e kishin të qartë se ajo ishte gjuha zyrtare e pushtetit. Dilte nga maja më e lartë e tij. Atje parathuheshin të gjitha. Nuk kishte nevojë që e ardhmja të flitej me fjalë, mjaftonin imazhet. Mehmet Shehu dinte ndofta t'i lexonte këto kumte më mirë se të gjithë të tjerët për shkak të përvojës që kishte. Aty, nga media, ai merr mesazhin e fshehtë, kodifikuar me një alfabet misterioz, por të pagabueshëm, se tashmë ishte marrë vendimi për ta shkarkuar nga të gjitha funksionet e veta e më pas, ndofta, do të përfundonte në birucë, e nga hetuesia drejt e para togës së ekzekutimit. Por, i kishin lënë një kohë për të gjetur ai vetë një zgjidhje tjetër, vetëvrasjen. 

                            Gjatë gjithë kohëve të ngjarjeve, deri para natës së tij të fundit, atëherë, televizioni shqiptar shfaq pa mbarim një film ku tregohet se si një fisnik i shekujve të mëparshëm, i dhunshëm, më në fund nuk gjen rrugë tjetër për t'i shpëtuar lakut që i mblidhej veçse vetëvrasjen. Pastaj si do t'i shpëtonte, ai kryearmiku, likuidimit fizik nëpërmjet dënimit kapital, kur ish-ministrat e tij, me rrezikshmëri shumë më të vogël sesa e tij, kishin mbyllur jetën para togave të pushkatimit? Dhe ai ishte shfaqur dakord për këtë dënim. 

                            Përdorimi i mediave televizive dhe i shtypit të shkruar në shoqërinë totalitare si mjete lufte politike dhe eliminimi i kundërshtarëve, si në këtë rast, dëshmohet edhe nga drejtues të mediave të asaj kohe. Ish-zëvendësdrejtori i Përgjithshëm i Radiotelevizionit Shtetëror, në vitin 2005, dëshmon bindshëm në kujtimet e tij se si pushteti politik i kohës e administroi në vitin 1981 çështjen e Mehmet Shehut. 

                            Në kujtimet e tij profesionale dhe që duket se kanë besueshmëri të mjaftueshme për aq sa edhe mund të rrëfejë, ai shpjegon se ai proces për të cilin po flasim, nuk është një hamendje e thjeshtë apo një deduksion i nxjerrë në mënyrë abstrakte. Por, një praktikë e tërë, e orkestruar në mënyrë të ndërgjegjshme. Mbi të gjitha televizioni, por edhe mediat e tjera, kanë pasur si qëllim fshirjen graduale të figurës së Mehmet Shehut, në linjë paralele me goditjen e tij politike. Bërja publike e kësaj rënie, shfaqja para publikut, i thoshte nën zë Mehmet Shehut, me një logjikë krejt të qartë dhe cinike se gjithçka ishte bërë e pakthyeshme për të. 

                            Mbledhjet e Byrosë Politike mbaheshin formalisht në mënyrë shumë sekrete, por se ç’bëhej atje, me një gjuhë të dyzuar, dilnin mbrëmjeve në ekranin televiziv, kur publiku shihte se konturet kryeministrore po shuheshin nga dita në ditë. Ngjarja, sipas një kodi të kuptueshëm, po i transmetohej popullsisë, e cila nëpërmjet një thashethemnaje kolektive, mes habisë dhe frikës, nis të flasë në kanalet e veta të komunikimit për rënien e sigurt të Mehmet Shehut. Ky i fundit ishte turpëruar në publik, ishte fyer publikisht, duke u trajtuar jo sipas rangut të vet zyrtar, çka do të thoshte se ishte bërë tashmë publik, ndonëse ende tërthorazi, vendimi i marrë se ai do të largohej nga skena politike e vendit, sipas kushedi se çfarë akuze të rëndë. 

                            Ngjarja ende e pandodhur i ishte bërë tashmë e njohur nga mediat publikut të kohës. Kryeministrit i kishte ardhur radha të linçohej. Dhe jo vetëm prej tyre. Në netët e ftohta të dhjetorit, kalimtarët e rrallë në bulevardin "Dëshmorët e Kombit", duke ecur shpejt e me nxitim në punë të tyre, kthenin kokën dhe shihnin me kureshtje se poshtë ndërtesës së Komitetit Qendror, parkoheshin deri në orët e vona të natës Mercedes-Benzat e anëtarëve të Byrosë Politike. Këto makina mund të qëndronin fare mirë në anën e brendshme, të padukshme të ndërtesës, sikurse gjithmonë. Por, ato, duke u "shtrirë" paturpësisht në bulevardin e boshatisur, shërbenin në këtë rast si alfabet për të transmetuar mesazhin se diçka po ndodh "atje lart". Ndërkohë, edhe konfirmohej thashethemja për rënien e pritshme të Kryeministrit, edhe këtij të fundit i thuhej qartë, me gjuhën e shenjave: "Tanimë jo vetëm vendimi është marrë, por edhe i është transmetuar popullit". Ai e kuptonte shumë mirë këtë sistem shenjash. 

                            Pra, thirrjet për autokritikë e për të reflektuar duheshin kuptuar prej të akuzuarit ndryshe nga sa jepte kuptimi i parë semantik i tyre, jo për t'u "ndrequr" e korrigjuar në punë, sikurse i kërkonin me fjalë, sepse vendimi për të ishte marrë, por kërkohej diçka tjetër që ai duhet ta bënte: 

                            "Reflekto!" 

                            Por, për çfarë? 

                            Për të arritur në cilin objektiv? 

                            Ndërkohë që rrëzimi i tij kishte marrë dhenë. 

                            Në rrëfimet e drejtuesve të televizionit mendoj se shfaqet dukshëm ajo pjesë e praktikës që ata detyroheshin të zbatonin brenda kësaj strategjie. Por, ata gjykojnë naivisht se duke zbatuar urdhrat që u jepeshin vetëm po shoqëronin një proces rrëzimi politik, sikurse kishin bërë edhe herë të tjera, sikurse kishin bërë paraardhësit e tyre dekada më parë. Kujtojnë se në atë rast janë vetëm reporterë në kohë betejash, dhe jo pjesëmarrës në ngjarje, sikur nuk marrin pjesë aktive në to. Pa e kuptuar, në fakt, ata, përkundrazi, janë bërë pjesë e ngjarjes, e prodhojnë ngjarjen, luajnë rol aktiv në ngjarje, sikurse bën kurdoherë media dhe veçanërisht televizioni. Harrojnë dhe nuk mund të dinin ndofta atëherë një gjë shumë të rëndësishme: Televizioni më tepër sesa pasqyrues, shumë më tepër se kaq, po merrte pjesë në aktin e rrëzimit të Kryeministrit, sepse media nuk është thjesht shoqëruese dhe pasqyruese raportesh politike, por edhe krijuese e tyre. Ngjarja politike fillon të ekzistojë vërtet vetëm atëherë kur bëhet publike. 

                            Procesi i "mediatizimit negativ" të Mehmet Shehut, pra bjerrja e imazhit të tij para publikut, imazh që vetë propaganda totalitare e kishte ngritur në kult në dhjetëra vite, ndikonte fuqishëm që rezistenca e tij në mbledhjet e Byrosë Politike të zbehej nga dita në ditë, që gjendja e tij psikologjike të rrënohej nga nata në natë. Koka e tij ishte tashmë e ulur. Fytyra e tij në ekrane ishte ajo e një të sëmuri, e një fajtori të zënë në faj, e një personi që e ka humbur toruan, fundja, e një plaku që nuk ka më fuqi për të qenë imazhi triumfues i një pushteti. Kërrusja e tij fizike dhe zbehja në ata muaj nuk do të mungonin të ktheheshin në akuza: 

                            "Ja, e tregon që nuk ka besim te partia!" 

                            "Ja, qëndron ashtu për të treguar në popull se uniteti i partisë është thyer!"

                            Gjithçka të bën fajtor nën një pushtet diktatorial, nëse kanë vendosur të të dënojnë. 

                            Edhe kur e bën një veprim, edhe kur nuk e bën atë.     Sikurse shkruante Hannah Arendt: “Je fajtor pavarësisht vetes tënde”. Kjo është ana fyese, poshtëruese e ndëshkimit. Heqja e kauzës për të cilën njeriu mund të legjitimojë vuajtjen e vet, çka e bën këtë të fundit edhe më mizore, sepse të pakuptimtë. 

                            Po ashtu, drejtuesit e mediave të kohës nuk mundën ta kuptonin në atë kohë se misioni që po kryenin, ishte që t'i transmetonin Mehmet Shehut kumtin e rrëzimit të tij të shpejtë dhe fatin që e priste nëse nuk do të gjente një zgjidhje, vetë ai, kuptohet se cila... 

                            Për gati një periudhë prej së paku tre ose katër muajsh, pra derisa vijmë në mbrëmjen e ngjarjes dhe në ditët pas saj, makina mediatike totalitare, veçanërisht radiotelevizioni shtetëror, u bënë pjesëmarrësit kryesorë, aktivë, në operacionin e eliminimit të Kryeministrit të fuqishëm të kohës. Zbehja graduale e pranisë së Kryeministrit në detyrë në ekranin e televizionit dhe pastaj pothuajse injorimi i vdekjes së tij, ka pasur së paku tri funksione kryesore. 

                            Nëpërmjet periudhës së parë, sa kohë që Mehmet Shehu ishte ende gjallë dhe në detyrë, mediat e shkruara dhe sidomos Radiotelevizioni i dërgonin cinikisht atij kumtin fatal se udhëheqja më e lartë e vendit e kishte marrë tashmë vendimin e shkarkimit të tij dhe përjashtimin nga qarqet drejtuese të pushtetit. Këtë donte të thoshte mosdalja më në ekran, ose vendosja e tij në një rang nomenklature më të ulët sesa më parë në protokollin e shfaqur në media. Me fjalë të tjera, i jepnin kumtin e afrimit të një dënimi të paralajmëruar me vdekje. Në këtë mënyrë, i tregonin viktimës mundësinë për ta shmangur këtë ndëshkim mizor, duke gjetur një rrugëdalje tjetër, që nuk mund të ishte tjetër veçse vetëvrasja. 

                            Ndërkaq, mediat luajnë edhe një rol tjetër, ndihmës, në operacionin në fjalë. Janë si togë, por vetëm të një ekzekutimi virtual, sepse ai reali kryhej si plotësim i të parit. Goditjen e fundit vetes në këtë histori ia jep vetë i dënuari. Mediat e destabilizojnë psikologjikisht viktimën e përzgjedhur në shënjestër, në këtë mënyrë iu a lehtësojnë punën anëtarëve të byrosë politike, të cilët nëpërmjet mbledhjeve të gjata dhe të tendosura, me anë pyetjesh provokative, diskutimesh me insinuata kërcënimi, vërejtjesh plot fyerje, ndërkohë e vendosin me "shpatulla pas muri" Mehmet Shehun, por gjithmonë pa i deklaruar hapur, sikurse bëjnë mediat me gjuhën e tyre simbolike, se fundi i tij është tanimë i pashmangshëm. E vendosin para një situata pa rrugëdalje dhe kontradiktore: Në mbledhje i kërkojnë të bëjë autokritikë në mënyrë që të "rikthehet" në "gjirin" e "shokëve" të tij, në media i japin të kuptojë se nuk ia vlen të bëjë asgjë për të shpëtuar sepse në fund të fundit nuk është veçse një kartë e djegur. 

                            Mediat përgatisin, ose më mirë, parapërgatitin, opinionin shoqëror të vendit për fatin e parathënë të kryeministrit që pritet të bjerë nga çasti në çast. Publiku në fillim lemeriset nga pasojat e pritshme, por pastaj nis e mësohet, pra ndërgjegjësohet se ylli i Mehmet Shehut, atij që ia kanë paraqitur si numri dy i pushtetit, po perëndon. Një gjë që dukej si e pamendueshme dhe jashtë çdo parashikimi. Që në vend të malit të Dajtit të kishte një mëngjes një oqean - kjo mund të ndodhte, por që Mehmet Shehu të mbaronte me vetëvrasje jetën e tij - kjo dukej gjithsesi paksa e pamundur. Njerëzit e dinin mirë, nisur nga përvojat e mëparshme: Një drejtues shumë i lartë që nis ta humbi pozicionin e tij në hierarkinë e nomenklaturës komuniste, ashtu sikurse kjo renditej në mediat zyrtare, së shpejti do të bjerë në fatkeqësi. Mediat zyrtare janë kësisoj në një farë mënyre barometri më i saktë i klimës politike të vendit, dhe për ata që dinë t'i analizojnë, përbën edhe një "dritare" mbi marrëdhëniet që kanë me njeri tjetrin njerëzit e pushtetshëm të vendit.

                            Me fushatën e tyre të orkestruar nga pushteti, mediat ushtrojnë një terror të pashembullt psikologjik mbi shtresat e drejtuesve politikë dhe administrativë të vendit, çka i detyron ata të inkuadrohen në mënyrë të verbër me pushtetin, i orienton në sjelljet e tyre politike të përditshme në mjediset zyrtare. Terrori psikologjik e paraprin terrorit politik dhe bëhet plotësues i tij. Sikurse ka theksuar Hannah Arendt, në shoqëritë totalitare, terrori psikologjik ka nevojë për terrorin politik sepse mishërohet tek ky i fundit, dhe nga ana e tij, terrori politik ka nevojë për terrorin psikologjik dhe propagandistik, sepse me anë të tyre bëhet efikas. Ndërkaq, masa e nëpunësve të lartë dhe të mesëm nis t'i largohet Mehmet Shehut dhe rrethit të familjarëve të tij. Këta të fundit, të mësuar të jetojnë në një mjedis rrethues servil, lemerisen kur konstatojnë se të gjithë kanë filluar t'i braktisin. Zbulojnë vetminë në të cilën kanë rënë papritur si në një hon të thellë e të errët. 

                            Mediat totalitare kanë fuqi të telekomandojnë një vrasje, e cila pasi ekzekutohet realisht nga vetë viktima, shfaqet si një vetëvrasje iluzore. Më pas, brezat, të ngatërruar keqazi, nisin e pyesin nëse kemi të bëjmë me një vrasje apo me një vetëvrasje. Kurse vrasja e telekomanduar i përfshin të dyja dhe e bën çdo diskutim të kotë dhe të pafund.

                            Sipas kujtimeve të Marash Hajatit, zëvendës drejtor i përgjithshëm i Radiotelevizionit Shqiptar në kohën e ngjarjeve, mekanizmi mediatik që i kumtoi urdhrin e vetëvrasjes Kryeministrit funksionoi sipas disa drejtimeve.

                            Fillimisht, drejtuesi më i lartë partiak që mbulon mediat, ideologjinë dhe propagandën, aty nga fundi i shtatorit 1981, domethënë tre muaj përpara ngjarjes, thërret në zyrën e tij në komitetin qendror të partisë së punës, disa nga drejtuesit kryesorë të mediave. Përgjatë saj, ai iu tërheq atyre vëmendjen sepse një mbrëmje më parë, kronikat e lajmeve televizive, duke paraqitur një aktivitet përkujtimor në Institutin e Lartë Bujqësor, sipas tij, kishin paraqitur njëlloj, edhe bashkëshorten e Mehmet Shehut, Fiqirete, edhe bashkëshorten e E. Hoxhës, Nexhmie, ndërkohë që statusi, postet dhe kontributet e tyre nuk konsideroheshin aspak të njëllojta. 

                            Në kujtimet e tij, drejtuesi i lartë i Radiotelevizionit Shqiptar, tregon se fjalët e thëna në atë mbledhje konfidenciale i kishin tronditur, sidomos, kur shefi iu kishte thënë: "Sicili ka vendin e vet, të kuptohemi, por tjetër gjë është ta zëmë N. Hoxha e tjetër F. Shehu. Kurse ju, njëlloj njërën, njëlloj tjetrën, i nxirrnit në televizion. Qëndron kjo! Shikojeni me kujdes këtë që po them e nxirrni konkluzione".

                            Urdhri kishte qenë i prerë, ndonëse disi i maskuar.

                            Marash Hajati vazhdon në kujtimet e tij: "Këtu mbaroi biseda, por këtu filluan edhe njëqind dilema. Ishte e para herë që për gjëra kaq të rëndësishme nuk jepej një mendim i prerë. Në të vërtetë nuk u mor vesh si të vepronim në të ardhmen. Për N. Hoxhën ishte e qartë, s'kishte asnjë dyshim. Por, si të vepronim me F. Shehun? Ta nxirrnim më pak apo mos e nxirrnim fare në ekran... Paraprakisht, për t'i zënë rrugë së keqes, kërkuam informacion të plotë për të gjitha emisionet "Ngjarje dhe data". Asnjë intervistë, apo bisedë nuk do të organizohej me personalitete të çdo rangu, pa marrë më parë miratimin e drejtorisë".

                            Ndërkaq, kur dëshmon lidhur me filmimet e punimeve të Kongresit të 8-të të Partisë së Punës së Shqipërisë, të mbajtur në fillimin e muajit nëntor 1981, Marash Hajati dëshmon se pjesëmarrja e mediave, pikërisht e televizionit, në linçimin e Mehmet Shehut, u mishërua në lojën me kamerat dhe me kontrollin e rreptë të pultit të figurës. 

                            "Katër ditë para fillimit të Kongresit të 8-të, - shkruan Marash Hajati, - në një takim të veçantë vetëm për vetëm me sekretarin e Komitetit Qendror dhe shefin e shtypit, u përpunua mënyra e regjistrimit dhe transmetimit të kësaj ngjarjeje me rëndësi. Për sa u tha në atë takim, s'do të bëhej asnjë fjalë, s'do të vihej në dijeni as redaksia e lajmeve, as regjia. Pulti i figurës do të vihej në komandë të rreptë. Filmimi do të kalohej në tehun e një brisku, sa të mbante gjallë unitetin e varur në fije të perit. Për rreth shtatë ditë me radhë E. Hoxha dhe M. Shehu nuk do të qëndronin më pranë njëri-tjetrit dhe asnjëherë nuk do të dilnin bashkë në ekran. Filmimet do të bëheshin vetëm në lëvizje, duke filluar nga njëri krah i rreshtit e duke ndaluar në cepin tjetër... Kamerat s'do të fiksonin së bashku buzëqeshjen e dy të mëdhenjve".

                            Kameramanët regjistronin si zakonisht, duke iu përmbajtur një rutine të dikurshme, ndërkohë që politikën e montazhit të pamjeve të marra e drejtonte një "dorë" tjetër e besuar. 

                            I njëjti autor shkruan në kujtimet e tij: "Në fillimin e seancave ku M. Shehu mbajti raportin në emër të qeverisë për zhvillimin ekonomik, me kameramanët patëm një "konflikt" të vogël, sepse me gjithë porosinë për të marrë më shumë sallën, ata e drejtonin objektivin te portreti i Kryeministrit, me arsyetimin, se kur të bëhej montazhi do të kërkoheshin këto plane. Ata nuk mund të dinin se fjalimi pothuajse tërësisht do të ilustrohej me pamje nga delegatët".

                            Gradualisht, censura bëhej gjithnjë e më e rreptë ndaj Kryeministrit. Ai nuk vendoset më në protokolle përkujtimoresh e aktivitetesh të tjera që organizoheshin shpesh në muajin nëntor, i konsideruar si muaj festash. Por, edhe atje ku ai rrallë merrte pjesë, kamerat e linin pothuajse krejtësisht në harresë. Edhe në emisionet mbi të kaluarën historike, kontributi dhe emri i tij nuk dalin më në pah. 

                            Ai ishte hequr.

            Mehmet Shehu tashmë ishte likuiduar në planin mediatik. Rruga e përfundimit të karrierës së tij politike dhe më pas mbyllja e jetës së tij tashmë ishte përgatitur.  




 Kjo pjesë është marrë nga libri në botim e sipër i autorit, me titull "Pushteti pa emër"


gazeta Standart

----------


## Brari

Beteja e antenave televizive


Artan Fuga 10/09/2010 18:36:00 

Kjo pjesë është marrë nga libri në botim e sipër i autorit me titull Pushteti pa emër





Një pyetje që ka vend të shtrohet, kur vështrimi hidhet mbi mediat e shoqërisë totalitare në Shqipëri, është si më poshtë: Veç funksioneve zyrtare që u ngarkon pushteti, a marrin mediat, pa dashje, edhe funksione të tjera, të ndryshme, të kundërta, me të parat?

Kur flitet për mediat kuptohet i gjithë sistemi i tyre, pra, duke përfshirë edhe teknologjinë e informacionit që ato kanë në përdorim të tyre, apo edhe ato pajisje që konsumatorët e mediave, publiku, zotëron në mënyrë të personalizuar. 

          Kjo pyetje të çon te një problematikë që duket interesante dhe ka të bëjë me marrëdhëniet midis politikës dhe teknikës që përdoret për kapjen e informacionit që transmetojnë mediat. 

          Për ti dhënë një përgjigje të besueshme këtij problemi, do të duhej të bënim disa dallime midis pajisjeve teknologjike me anë të të cilave kapen nga ana e publikut informacionet që vijnë nga mediat e kohës.



1. Pajisje, mjete, teknika që bëjnë të mundur kapjen e informacioneve nga një dhe vetëm një emetues, të cilët iu transmetohen një numri shumë të madh receptuesish. 

2. Pajisje, mjete, teknika, me anë të cilave mund të merret lirisht informacion i ardhur nga disa burime lajmesh, të cilat kapen nga një numër shumë i madh receptuesish. 

3. Pajisje, mjete, teknika, që marrin informacione njëherësh nga shumë emetues informacioni, i cili lejon filtrimin e tyre nga ana e një kontrolluesi, në këtë rast nga ana e pushtetit. 

4. Pajisje, mjete, teknika, që marrin informacion nga shumë emetues, pa kaluar nëpër censurën e pushtetit, pra të një kontrollori, por duke realizuar një kontakt të drejtpërdrejt të receptuesve me emetuesin e informacionit.



Aparaturat e radios dhe të televizionit plotësojnë karakteristikat që përmbahen nga pika e dytë dhe e katërt. Me anë të këtyre aparaturave, sikurse dihet, mund të merret informacion nga shumë emetues njëherësh dhe mund të zotërohet ky informacion, duke anashkaluar censurën e pushtetit. Çdo individ, sado i përbuzur nga ana e institucioneve, sado i dobët në mjetet e tija ekonomike, i ndodhur diku në një dhomë të ftohtë e të errët të një banese, në qytetin apo fshatin më të largët, mund të kapë me anë të radios dhe të televizionit të tij, sado të vjetër qofshin këto, sinjale të ardhura nga vende të ndryshme të botës. Dhe pushteti, sado i fuqishëm që ai të jetë, nuk është në gjendje ta pengojë këtë komunikim. Në këtë mënyrë, radioja dhe televizioni, si infrastruktura teknologjike të vendosura në zotërim të publikut, sado që është pushteti që krijon zgjerimin e mundësive që konsumatori ti ketë aparatet marrëse në familje, nisin të shfaqin autonominë e tyre prej politikës në fuqi. Ato nisin ti dalin jashtë kontrollit shtetit.

          Radioja dhe televizioni si teknologji e rrjeteve dhënëse-marrëse janë ndërtuar mbi parime morale dhe mendësi tjetër, krejt të kundërta, nga ato mbi të cilat bazohet një pushtet totalitar. Në fakt, janë dy kultura të ndryshme krejt, të cilat fillimisht duket se mund ti vijnë në ndihmë njëra-tjetrës, por më pas, pasi zënë mirë pozicionet e tyre, fillojnë të grinden, hapin një betejë të vërtetë midis tyre.

Sikurse e theksuam, kultura politike e pushtetit totalitar i përdor mediat për të ndërtuar një monolog. Qendra burimore e informacioneve është pushteti, periferia e fushës komunikuese, janë masat, të cilat konsiderohen vetëm për aq sa ato i pranon pushteti si të tilla. Si mbështetëse të tij. Ndërkaq, kultura që krijon radion dhe sidomos televizionin e bën të barasvlershëm individin receptues dhe qendrën e emetimit të informacioneve, për sa i përket lirisë së tyre për të zgjedhur. Televizioni dhe radioja janë të lirë të japin ato mesazhe që dëshirojnë, por edhe çdo individ, pjesë e publikut, është i lirë të ndjekë ato kanale televizive dhe stacione radioje që dëshiron. Qendra informative nuk është më në gjendje ta monopolizojë fushën e komunikimit masiv. Gazetën mund të mos e lexosh, por veç titullit zyrtar është e vështirë të gjendet shtypi i huaj, sepse në hyrjen e tij nëpër biblioteka janë vendosur ndalesat pushtetore. Lexuesi i zakonshëm nuk ka akses te ai. Kurse për radion, sidomos për televizionin, gradualisht nuk ndodh kështu, sepse publiku ka lirinë për të mos ndjekur aq mediat audiovizive zyrtare, por të orientohet drejt burimeve të jashtme të informacionit. Në këtë mënyrë, radioja dhe televizioni, ndonëse hyjnë fillimisht brenda skenës së komunikimit masiv si instrumente propagande, ato gradualisht e rinjohin edhe një herë dinjitetin e individit, autonominë e tij, lirinë e tij për të zgjedhur. Me ardhjen e tyre krijohen mundësitë që nga individi abstrakt të rilindë përsëri individi konkret, i veçantë, ai që ndjek shijet e tij, interesat e tij informative, që formohet si qytetar politik në mënyrë të lirë brenda sferës së tij private. E gjitha kjo brenda një shoqërie totalitare. 

Bota e komunikimit audioviziv dhe universi politik totalitar hyjnë në një konflikt të ashpër midis tyre. Po kështu, funksionimi mediatik i qendrave të transmetimit të mesazheve audiovizive dhe mundësitë e teknikës që ka në përdorim publiku hyjnë edhe ato në konflikt me njëra-tjetrën. Qendrat e transmetimit radiofonik frymëzohen nga një kulturë monopolizimi të fushës së komunikimit publik. Ato censurojnë informacionin që transmetojnë. Më kot, sepse gjithçka që ato bëjnë kundërshtohet me sukses nga publiku, i cili me aparaturat që zotëron brenda familjes shqiptare, mund të kapë tashmë atë stacion radioje apo atë kanal televiziv që dëshiron. 

          E vërteta është se beteja mes këtyre dy kulturave në Shqipëri vazhdon gjatë, për disa dekada, dhe është shfaqur me forma dhe intensitete të ndryshme. Sipas rrethanave të krijuara. Aparatet e radios të përhapur tashmë anembanë territorit të vendit kapin muzikë ose emisione informative të transmetuara nga dhjetëra stacione radioje të huaja. Publiku, i etur për zbavitje, më shumë tërhiqet nga muzika, sidomos ajo e lehtë, sesa nga informacionet politike që ato transmetojnë. Ndërkaq, aparatet e televizorit, sidomos në qytetet e mëdha, në zona perëndimore, jugore dhe veriore të vendit, kapin fare qartë emisionet televizive italiane dhe greke, po ashtu jugosllave. Parimi i mungesës së kundrapushtetit informativ që duhet të karakterizojë shoqërinë totalitare, nis e thyhet. E gjithë kjo përbën diçka të papranueshme për pushtetin. Ky i fundit mundohet të kundërpërgjigjet dhe kështu, njëri pas tjetrit, reagim popullor pas çdo veprimi ndalues pushtetor, ndodhin një sërë procesesh.

          Radiotelevizioni dhe shtypi shqiptar tanimë janë të detyruar që një pjesë të forcave të tyre, një pjesë të energjisë që prodhojnë, ti konsumojnë pikërisht për atë që quhet kundërpropagandë. Krijohet pa dashur një rreth vicioz shterues. Radioja dhe televizioni do të gjejnë përhapje pikërisht për të qenë mjete të fuqishme propagande dhe përhapjeje të një politike në fuqi në Shqipëri. Mirëpo, për shkak të natyrës së tyre, ata shkaktojnë kundërfakte propagandistike, ndaj të cilëve, po me anë të radios dhe të televizionit zyrtar, pushteti duhet tu përgjigjet. 

Ishte fare lehtë në kohën kur ekzistonte vetëm media e shkruar. Burimet e huaja të informacionit kishin shumë pak hapësirë për të vepruar. Edhe kundërpropaganda kishte shumë më pak mundime për të kryer. Kurse më pas, sa kohë radioja dhe televizioni kishin bërë që konsumatorët të pajiseshin me aparate transmetimi në shtëpitë e tyre, murtaja kishte hyrë tashmë në qytet. Krijohet në këtë mënyrë një ligjësi tjetër sociologjike që vepron përgjatë funksionimit të mediave të kohës. Sa më tepër zgjerohet rrjeti i marrjes së sinjalit radioteleviziv në Shqipëri, aq më të mëdha bëhen kundërpasojat e funksionimit të tij. Aq më shumë mediat dhe shtypi zyrtar duhet të harxhojnë kohë, mund, energji, për të neutralizuar pasojat e padëshirueshme që vijnë prej këndej, pra penetrimin në familjet shqiptare të emisioneve televizive dhe radiofonike që vijnë nga vendet demokratike perëndimore. 

          Për ti bërë ballë situatës krijohet edhe një instancë më vete që drejton kundërpropagandën nëpërmjet mediave. Një herë në muaj mblidhen mes tyre drejtues të lartë të mediave dhe propagandës: shefi i Sektorit të Shtypit, drejtori i Drejtorisë së Jashtme, ndihmësi i Sekretarit të Komitetit Qendror të Partisë për Propagandën, drejtori i Shtypit i Ministrisë së Punëve të Jashtme, të cilët koordinojnë detyrat dhe drejtimet e veprimtarisë të mediave kundër propagandës antitotalitare që vjen nga jashtë. 

           Më pas praktikohet ndërprerja e sinjalit televiziv nëpërmjet ndalimit të funksionimit të antenave përforcuese të ndërtuara vite më parë. Në vitet 60 kur vetë shteti i instalonte këto antena në maja malesh, më pas edhe mbi malin e Dajtit (edhe për qëllime difuzimi radioviziv) askush nga zyrtarët e lartë nuk mendonte tjetër veçse edhe për të përfituar nga informacionet që do të merreshin me anë të tyre nga bota perëndimore. Kjo atëherë as nuk përbënte ndonjë rrezik, por edhe konsiderohej si një e dhënë shumë pozitive. Sa më shumë informacion nga bota e jashtme, aq më shumë dituri, lajme, mundësi për qëndrime të zgjuara në fushën e marrëdhënieve ndërkombëtare. Ajo që shihej një dhjetëvjeçar më parë si diçka nga ku mund të përfitohej, tanimë, duke filluar nga gjysma e viteve 70, quhet si diçka shumë e rrezikshme për fatet e pushtetit dhe rrezikonte të gërryente themelet e tij. Në vitet 60 antenat riprodhuese të sinjaleve të televizioneve të huaja mbi territorin shqiptar nuk shiheshin me sy të keq. 

Kjo vinte, sepse televizori ishte vetëm një privilegj i pjesëtarëve të elitës sunduese dhe nuk shërbente si një media popullore. Ndikimi i televizioneve të huaja nuk mund të shkonte kështu drejt publikut të gjerë për arsyen e thjeshtë se ai nuk zotëronte aparate televizori. Por, kishte edhe një arsye tjetër. Pushteti ende nuk kishte përvojë lidhur me kapacitetin influencues të televizioneve të huaja mbi publikun shqiptar. Konsiderohej madje me një naivitet të dukshëm se procesi i quajtur i edukimit komunist të masave, pra sistemi i propagandës, do të kishte një fuqi mbizotëruese mbi televizionet perëndimore. Dhe më në fund, gjatë viteve 60, ende pushteti në Shqipëri e konsideronte veten të fuqishëm në arenën ndërkombëtare, i mbështetur disi nga vende që shpalleshin si socialiste, i përkrahur fuqishëm nga Kina maoiste, pra ende nuk e shihte nga afër rrezikun e shpërbërjes së tij para influencave të botës perëndimore. 

Të gjithë këta faktorë kishin ndryshuar një dhjetëvjeçar më pas. Kjo është edhe arsyeja se pikërisht në fillim të viteve 70, në kohën kur maja e pushtetit konstatoi se ndikimet e televizioneve të huaja ishin bërë shqetësuese dhe rinia po imitonte modën perëndimore, artistët po jepnin shenjat e orientimit nga estetika e Perëndimit, nisi në Shqipëri ajo që u quajt «Luftë ideologjike kundër shfaqjeve të huaja». Televizori i familjes tanimë shihej si një objekt i rrezikshëm, si një kanal komunikimi që në vend ti shërbente propagandës së partisë në fuqi, që ajo të hynte në çdo shtëpi shqiptari, konsiderohej si një «diversant» që sapo kishte pushtuar vatrën familjare dhe mendjet e qytetarëve. 

          Televizori kishte dalë jashtë kontrollit. 

          Jo Televizioni, por televizori. 

          Jo media si e tillë, por vetëm aparati marrës.

          Jo emetuesi, por receptuesi.

          Kaq mjaftonte. 

          Pasi del jashtë kontrollit procesi i marrjes së sinjalit televiziv, pas disa vitesh, pas ndryshimeve demokratike, del jashtë vlerave sunduese të para viteve 90, vetë kanali televiziv. 

          Ndryshimin e sjell fillimisht marrësi i sinjaleve, jo dhënësi i tyre. 

          Po ti kthehemi historisë së çështjes, antenat ripërsëritëse dhe përforcuese të sinjalit televiziv kontrollohen tashmë nga Drejtoria e Përgjithshme e Radiotelevizionit Sshqiptar. Qysh nga viti 1973, pas atij që quhet Plenumi IV i Komitetit Qendror të Partisë, antenat televizive në fjalë nisin të funksionojnë me hope. Kishte orare që ato mbaheshin në punë, kishte orare kur ato dilnin jashtë funksionimit. Në funksion të programacionit kryesisht të televizioneve italiane të grumbulluara atëherë rreth RAI-t. Për më tepër vendosen ata që quhen «zhurmues», të cilët, emisionet e huaja të padëshirueshme, që mund të kapen edhe pa ndihmën e antenave përforcuese, i pengojnë të shfaqen në ekran në formë të perceptueshme prej telespektatorëve. Një sistem shiritash, tingujzhurmash, shfaqen në ekran sapo nisin «punë» zhurmuesit. Publiku nuk sheh pas kësaj veçse ca hije figurash të padallueshme konkretisht.

          Mirëpo, këtu nis të lindë një problem tjetër i madh. Sinjali televiziv ndërpritet për të gjithë, pra edhe për udhëheqësit e vendit që kërkojnë, megjithatë, ta ruajnë këtë kanal të pazëvendësueshëm informacioni për vete dhe për familjet e tyre, të cilat i konsiderojnë emisionet e huaja televizive, filmat dhe spektaklet muzikore, ndeshjet e futbollit, të transmetuara atje, si mjete të pazëvendësueshme argëtimi. Nuk janë gati të heqin dorë prej tyre. 

          Çështja bëhet gjithnjë edhe më e ndërlikuar. Disa emisione të huaja televizive, sidomos italiane, dhe në radhë të parë emisionet e lajmeve dhe ndonjë tjetër, quhen se mund të sjellin edhe ndonjë dobi, në të mirë të konfirmimit të propagandës zyrtare. Prandaj, edhe lejohen të shihen nga njerëzit. Mafia, droga, kriminaliteti etj., që shfaqen jo rrallë në emisionet e lajmeve të televizioneve të huaja perëndimore, duket se japin një pamje të Perëndimit, e cila është në përputhje edhe me vështrimin që ka për të ideologjia sunduese e kohës. Kështu nis loja me sinjalin televiziv. Ai herë lëshohet dhe herë ndërpritet. Sipas përputhjes ose jo të asaj që transmetohet me propagandën shtetërore dhe partiake në vend. Je duke parë një film, ta zëmë për veprimtarinë e një grupi mafiozësh? Befas një skenë erotike, paksa e tepruar, ndjek sekuencat e mëparshme filmike. Menjëherë ekrani zbardhet. Të gjithë e kuptojnë se antena përforcuese e sinjalit e ka ndërprerë funksionimin e saj. Je duke ndjekur emisionin e lajmeve? Kronika zhvendoset në Vatikan ku ka një dalje të Papës para publikut. Menjëherë sinjali ndërpritet sërish. Ai rifillon pas një ose dy minutash, pak sekonda pasi transmetimi i kronikës së mëparshme, e gjykuar si e dëmshme për publikun shqiptar, ka përfunduar. 

          E gjitha kjo strategji censure sjell mërzi, nervozizëm, pakënaqësi te audienca, por edhe rast për tu riprodhuar historira humori dhe satire shpesh cinike. 

          Një nga drejtuesit e këtyre praktikave, ka dëshmuar ndodhinë e mëposhtme, në intervistën e dhënë për llogari të këtij punimi. 

Sapo ishte pushkatuar ish-ministri i Mbrojtjes i shtetit shqiptar, dënuar si puçist. Ndërkaq, në një emision lajmesh transmetuar nga RAI duket diku fytyra e tij, për fare pak të dhjeta të sekondës, dhe pastaj sinjali ndërpritet. Ekrani bëhet i bardhë. Nga maja e kupolës së pushtetit vjen vërejtja e rëndë që sinjali në këtë rast është ndërprerë me shumë vonesë. Argumenti ku bazohej kjo vërejtje, ishte se fytyra e ish-ministrit të pushkatuar nuk duhej të kishte arritur fare të shfaqej në ekran. Kjo vërejtje iu transmetua edhe teknikut që kryente drejtpërdrejt atë mbrëmje operacionin e përzgjedhjes së imazheve televizive që vinin nga RAI. Kur e dëgjoi këtë vërejtje që mund ti kishte kushtuar edhe më shumë sesa kaq, tekniku në fjalë, i hutuar, nxori nga goja disa fjalë të paharrueshme nga ata që ishin rreth e rrotull tij: «Por, nuk po kuptoj, si të bëj herë tjetër? Si dhe përse do ta ndërprisja unë sinjalin televiziv përpara sesa figura e ish-ministrit armik të ishte shfaqur në ekran?!»

          Seleksionimi censurues vazhdon, çudia është se ai nuk ndërpret në radhë të parë dhe përgjithësisht emisionet e lajmeve, por ato që kanë natyrë kulturore, argëtuese, muzikore dhe sidomos spotet publicitare për mallra të shoqërisë së konsumit. Është kjo anë e plotësimit të nevojave materiale që konsiderohet si më delikate. Këto mallra konsumi janë ato që i mungojnë më shumë se çfarëdo tjetër publikut shqiptar. Aty është thembra e Akilit e shoqërisë shqiptare, mbështetur te kursimi dhe jeta spartane, e varfër, rutinë. Pa argëtimin e mjaftueshëm. Në pamje të parë gjithçka do të dukej jo e zakonshme dhe normale. Do të pritej të kishte ndodhur veprimi i kundërt. Të ndërpriteshin emisionet e lajmeve dhe jo ato publicitare. Rëndësi do të kishte politika, jo reklama për veturat, tharëset e flokëve, parfumet. Por, jo, nuk është ashtu, rreziku njihet shumë mirë nga vjen. Televizioni në radhë të parë krijon një imazh tjetër për Perëndimin nga sa e paraqet atë propaganda në fuqi. Këtë nuk e bëjnë emisionet e lajmeve, por emisionet publicitare, argëtuese, lojërat, spektaklet muzikore. Është aspekti dëfryes, jo ai serioz: politik, që e bën të rrezikshëm televizionin italian. Është muzika e lehtë, dhe jo emisionet e lajmeve që e bëjnë të rrezikshëm një stacion italian, anglez, grek, jugosllav, radioje të huaj. Të rinjtë pasionohen pas bitëllsave, këndojnë në mjedise të hapura publike pjesët e muzikës së lehtë italiane. 

Televizioni në radhë të parë krijon nevoja të reja për njerëzit, që shohin atje një jetë mes automobilash, vilash, pishinash, nevoja që nuk mund të përballohen kurrsesi nga ekonomia shqiptare e mbajtur mbyllur brenda një izolimi tërësor. 

Njerëzit nuk mund të censurohen dot më. Ata mund të marrin njoftim drejtpërdrejt nga radiot dhe televizionet perëndimore për atë se çfarë mendon shoqëria e zhvilluar e kohës, bota demokratike për realitetin shqiptar. Të famshmet axhansa, buletinet sekrete të lajmeve, që shpërndan ATSH vetëm për zyrtarët e lartë të nomenklaturës, dalin jashtë loje. Tani edhe njeriu më i thjeshtë di se çfarë transmetohet jashtë Shqipërisë nga mediat e huaja. 

Nis një etapë tjetër e dinamikave të evoluimit të ndërgjegjes kolektive. Kritikë ndaj regjimit nuk janë më vetëm shpirtrat liberalë, jo vetëm ata që janë prekur rëndë nga masat shtrënguese dhe shtypëse të regjimit në fuqi, jo vetëm shtresat e cenuara rëndë nga politika e shpronësimit të pasurive dhe pronave private. Është e gjithë ndërgjegjja kolektive e opinionit publik, e cila bëhet kritike ndaj regjimit. Jo vetëm në sajë e për rrjedhojë të gjendjes së përkeqësuar ekonomike, mungesës së lirive politike, por edhe sepse tanimë opinioni publik arrin që ta kundrojë botën shqiptare nga një pikë jashtë saj, e sheh veten me syrin e tjetrit dhe tjetri janë në radhë të parë televizionet e huaja, mediat e huaja perëndimore. 

Gjithnjë e më tepër, opinioni publik i beson më shumë asaj që transmeton në media një shoqëri perëndimore, të cilën e adhuron dhe e kundron me zili, sesa ndjek çfarë komunikon propaganda zyrtare e regjimit. Njerëzit i marrin vesh të gjitha komentet që bëhen në Perëndim për realitetin e shoqërisë shqiptare. Se çfarë bëhet në Shqipëri, jashtë censurës mediatike të shtetit totalitar, e vetmja mënyrë është tu drejtohesh mediave të huaja perëndimore. Ato konsiderohen burime të sigurta informacioni. Paradoksi, por që kuptohet kur arsyetohet më thellë, është se sa më shumë pushteti i censuron mediat perëndimore, aq më shumë ato bëhen të besueshme nga ana e publikut vendas. Kuptohet: Përse do të censuroheshin, nëse ato që transmetojnë nuk i «djegin» dikujt, pra përse do të ndalohen nëse nuk ka midis mesazheve që na komunikojnë gjëra të vërteta? Kështu mendon njeriu i thjeshtë në vetminë e tij, i mbyllur në vatrën e tij të ngushtë dhe shumë modeste familjare. Aq më shumë, kjo besueshmëri rritet sa më tepër që mediat e Shqipërisë e vonojnë informacionin për atë që ndodh në botë apo në vend. Ky informacion, kur është delikat dhe i papërballueshëm, vjen me shumë vonesë te publiku, sepse mediat zyrtare hezitojnë ta transmetojnë. Vetëm kur skandali shpërthen, atëherë kur nuk mund të fshihet dot më, ai hyn në hapësirat e komunikimit publik. Por, mediat e huaja perëndimore tashmë i kanë prirë, e kanë parashikuar, e kanë njoftuar. Besueshmëria e tyre si burime të sigurta informimi rritet gjithnjë e më shumë. Midis opinionit publik vendas dhe mediave zyrtare është shpallur një marrëdhënie e ftohtë, në fillim në formë dyshimesh, dilemash, pastaj armiqësi dhe më në fund një «divorc» i plotë dhe përfundimtar. 

          Kur është fjala për revolucionet «e kadifenjta» që ndodhën në vendet e Evropës Qendrore, aq më tepër kur fjala është për dramacitetin e revoltës rumune në fund të vitit 1989, duhet thënë se publiku shqiptar ka rastin ti shohë ngjarjet në televizion si një spektakël, si një film me revolucionarë, me ilegalë, me revolucione klasike të vendosura në skenë nga mjeshtër regjisorë. Dukej si një ndeshje futbolli. Gjithçka po përgatiste ndryshimin. Atë që do të duhej ta realizonte në vendin e vet, publiku fillimisht e sheh në televizion se si e kryejnë popujt e tjerë. 

          Emisionet e huaja televizive mund të ndiqen në mjaft zona edhe fare pa ndihmesën e antenave që përforcojnë sinjalin televiziv. Aparatet televizive fitojnë edhe një përparësi nga këto antena. Shteti mund ti fikë këto sa herë të dëshirojë, asgjë nuk ndodh. Në këto kushte uzina e prodhimit të televizorëve në Durrës hedh në treg aparate televizive pa qarqet e integruara që krijojnë mundësinë e marrjes së sinjaleve televizive nga shumë larg, nga jashtë, pa pasur nevojë për përforcimin e sinjalit. Teknika duket sikur merr një përmasë kulturore që nuk përputhet fare, që është krejtësisht në kundërshtim, me atë të pushtetit totalitar. Por, njerëzit kundërveprojnë duke riprodhuar në mënyrë artizanale pajisjet e domosdoshme në mënyrë që të plotësojnë skemën me ato që kanë lënë mangët te televizorët e tyre. Shoferët që punojnë në ndërmarrjet shqiptare të transportit të jashtëm, nisin të fitojnë para me «grushta» duke bërë tregti nëpërmjet sjelljes nga jashtë të mikroprocesorëve, për të cilët kanë nevojë aparatet televizive të prodhuara në vend. Është më shumë një trafik i fshehtë, «çimkat» fshihen ku të munden, në sediljet e kabinave të mauneve gjigande, nëpër gomat e tyre dhe kontrollet në pikat kufitare bëhen shumë të imta. Dyshohet mbi çdo shofer. 

          Fillon ajo që mund të quhet «Lufta e antenave». Grupe militantësh, shumica pensionistë, aktivizohen nga komitetet e partisë për të ushtruar presion moral dhe politik mbi ato familje, antenat e televizorëve të të cilave janë të drejtuara në atë mënyrë mbi çati dhe tarraca ndërtesash banimi, që të kapin sinjale televizive nga Perëndimi apo janë të pajisura me më shumë elementë sesa do të mjaftonin për të kapur vetëm emisionet televizive të Radiotelevizionit Shqiptar. 

          Çdo veprim ka patjetër një kundërveprim. Antenat televizive mbi çati dhe tarraca ngrihen natën, sapo erret, dhe ulen herët në mëngjes, pa u gdhirë. Fshihen nëpër pullaze. Njerëz, si fantazma, shfaqen mbi çatitë e shtëpive sapo nis e bie muzgu. Ecin lehtë mbi tjegulla. Bëjnë ushtrime gati prej ekuilibristësh. I gjithë qyteti duket se është mbushur me vampirë, me shpirtra të vdekurish që shëtisin natën mbi pullaze, ka plasur mania e «spidermanëve». Qytetarët e kërkojnë lirinë e informacioni duke u kacavjerrë majave të kulmeve të shtëpive të banimit apo duke u ngjitur si ketra mbi pemë, ku midis gjetheve të dendura të drurëve frutorë fshihen antena televizioni. Çmimi i këtyre të fundit nuk rresht së ngjituri. Vidhet llamarinë nga qendrat e punës. Artizanët, që u vjen ndoresh për të montuar nga e para një antenë, janë njerëzit më të kërkuar, më të çmuar, mes miqve, komshinjve, të afërmve, miqve dhe shokëve. Është një zanat i fshehtë, i dënueshëm nga pushteti. 

          Shoqëria kërkon ekuilibrin informativ, pa të cilin nuk mund të bëjë dot. Kur ia mohojnë, ajo nuk rresht derisa gjen të çarën që i lejon ti hyjë në sy e vesh informacioni i munguar. 

          Duhet kompensuar mungesa dhe rrallësia e informacionit. Pas çdo veprimi të pushtetit totalitar për ta ngushtuar sferën e informacioneve nga burime informacioni jashtë vendit, vjen një kundërpërgjigje nga ana e shoqërisë për ta zgjeruar me çdo kusht atë. Veprimet dhe kundërveprimet vazhdojnë dhe ndjekin njëri-tjetrin, duke përdorur secili, gjithnjë e më tepër, mënyra dhe djallëzi gjithnjë e më të përpunuara, mjete përherë e më të ndërlikuara për tua arritur qëllimeve të tyre.

standart

----------


## mondishall

Shume rrethqarkosje fjalesh e njejtesi mendimesh, qe mbushin faqe libri, po jo mendje njerezish. Jo per faktet qe dihen, po per verdallosjen rreth fakteve. 
Nuk di nese ka dicka ne kete liber per pragun e fundit te viteve '80 dhe fillim pragun e viteve '90-te, per nje broshure te tij(Neofrojdizmi-nje nga bazat e liberalizmit borgjez), qe  me duket(nuk jam 100 perqind i sigurt, por pak rendesi ka kjo) se i dha titullin zotit Artan, qe e ve pa teklif qysh atehere para emrit te vet. Nese pershendes deri diku punen e tij te metejshme shkencore(them deri diku se me shume nuk eshte shkencore pre tij), mbetem skeptik per sinqeritetin e shpirtit, i cili nese eshte i tille, duhet te shkarkohej prej kohesh nga ngjizja me vepren e shkuar, qofte nepermjet nje vetkatharsisi kohe me pare.

----------


## Reschen

Po ky artikulli qe po te postoj me poshte si te duket o Brar se po duket se mediat po bejne me shume dem se sa nxjerrin nje te vertete ne shesh. Masakra e bere ne krahinen e Mirdites sapo revolucionaret nacionaliste socialiste moren pushtetin, i ka djegur xhaxhit dhe mbasi jane menduar fort jan perpjekur qe me dinakeri te heqin fajin nga vetja. Keshtu ndodhi edhe per shume te tjere. Demi mbi njerezit e thjeshte ne te kaluaren 45 vjecare sot shihet qarte. Spo hyj me gjate ne diskutim

*Nje leter per Mosken*

Nga Frrok Cupi 

Letren tha se e ka derguar ne Bruksel. Udheheqesi numer Dy i Partise Socialiste (ish-komuniste), dje doli ne nje "takim me gazetare" dhe njoftoi gjithe popullin se "i kam derguar leter Brukselit". Konteksti i bisedes me gazetaret mbi letren ishte sikur Gramoz Ruci i paska shkruar Brukselit se "ne Shqiperi po rrezikohet demokracia". Kush mund te besoje se numri Dy i Partise Socialiste (ish-komuniste) dallon ku preket e ku lulezon demokracia? Te pakten te kishim kaq sinqeritet mes nesh dhe mes Partise dhe ne te tjereve, sa te thuhej drejt se numri Dy i ish- Partise Komuniste eshte shume i shqetesuar pse komunizmi, i cili po tenton qe nga fund-qershori i vitit 2009 qe te marre pushtetin me force, nuk po e arrin kete. Kjo ne fakt eshte nje dhunim te drejte, por dhunimi i "te drejtes" se regjimit komunist per te kryer revolucion dhe per te ardhur ne pushtet me dhune. Partia Socialiste (ish-komuniste) nuk u pajtua me humbjen ne zgjedhjet parlamentare te 28 qershorit te vitit 2009, dhe kerkoi pushtetin edhe pse e pa votuar. Hapi i pare ne rrugen e marrjes se pushtetit me se s'ben, u percaktua pranimi i rezultatit, por mos-pranimi i rezultatit- njekohesisht. Menjehere pas kesaj, Partia Socialiste deklaroi se qeveria duhej te largohej "pavaresisht se e votuar ne mazhorance". Disa vezhgues, si brenda edhe jashte vendit, u angazhuan ne kuptimin e koncepteve te PS, si konfuzion. Ne fakt, kundershtimi ndaj rregullave te demokracise se "kush fiton zgjedhjet qeveris vendin", nuk ishte nje konfuzion. Konfuzion duket sipas Eres se re te demokracise dhe Pluralizmit, por Partia Socialiste (ish-komuniste) nuk ka konceptin e njejte te Eres aktuale. Partia e ardhur nga rregulla te forta komuniste, nuk e njeh parimin e Mazhorances- parim themelor ne ndertimin e qeverimit sipas zgjedhjeve te lira. Hapi i dyte per marrjen e pushtetit edhe pse parti e pavotuar, ishte hapi ideologjik: "te hapim kutite, te shikojme rezultatin, edhe po te jene manipuluar ua leme pushtetin ju". Per disa njerez te mesuar fort ne periudhen komuniste, kjo u duk si "drejtesi" ose si "shpirtgjeresi" e Partise Socialiste. Ndersa per disa te tjere te lodhur keqas me zhurmen politike qe krijoji mos-pranimi i zgjedhjeve nga Partia Socialiste, kjo ishte nje "zgjedhje e mire". Thelle- thelle, taktika "ua leme pushtetin edhe po te jete i manipuluar" ishte thelbi komunist i mbajtjes se pushtetit. Komunistet as e kane njohur dhe as e njohin kurre pushtetin e fituar me vota; pushteti per ta vjen nga gryka e pushkes dhe mbahet perjetesisht nga nje pale. Pale te dyte e te trete nuk ka. Ne thelb, kete filozofi mbartte parulla e Partise Socialiste se "ua dhurojme pushtetin, edhe po te jete i manipuluar". Demokracia ketu vdes; ose, jo vetem vdes, por nuk ka ekzistuar kurre. Hapi i trete per marrjen e pushtetit me cdo kusht, edhe pa u votuar, u shenua nje manifestim force me turma njerezore, deri edhe ne nje greve urie me deputete dhe me popull. Greva e urise terrorizoi qytetaret e Tiranes dhe kalimtaret kudo neper rruget e atdheut, te cilat u bllokuan nga protestuesit socialiste per pushtet. Me kete rast, Partia Socialiste (ish-komuniste) manifestoi disa prej pikave nevralgjike te zhvillimit te partive komuniste bolshevike qe nga Tetori i vitit 1917 me Leninin ne krye. U manifestua epshi revolucionar per keputjen e telave, zenien e rrugeve dhe keputjen e vagoneve te trenave; u manifestua uria si mjet per te krijuar afersi dhe dhembshuri me te varfrit proletare, u manifestua populizmi i cili ne kete rast ben qe te perfitoje kush eshte me i keqi mes turmash. Me e rendesishmja, mes cilesive bolshevike qe manifestoi greva e urise, ishte zhvleresimi i perfaqesuesve ne parlament qe ne kete rast quhen deputete. Keta, me nje urdher nga kryetari i Partise, u nxoren te gjithe ne greve urie. Domethene perfaqesuesit parlamentare nuk vlejne, ashtu sic realisht nuk vlejne per shoqerite totalitare komuniste. Dje, numri i Dy i Partise Socialiste (ish-komuniste) njoftoi se po i shkruan leter Brukselit ku e njofton se ne Shqiperi "ka violence mbi te drejten". Numri Dy, Gramoz Ruci eshte i vetmi ne Evropen Juglindore minister i periudhes se diktatures qe ka mbetur udheheqes i larte politik dhe tenton te kthehet ne minister ose kryeminister ne nje sistem demokratik. Gjate diteve te fundit kur po binte regjimi i diktatures bashke me simbolin e vet- monumentin e diktatorit, ministri Ruci qe kishte funksionet e ministrise se dhunes, la detyren shteterore dhe u vu ne krye te rebeleve me emrin "Vullnetare te Enverit" me qellim qe te mbyste ne gjak kundershtaret e komunizmit dhe aktiviste te demokracise. Pak kohe me vone u akuzua per vrasjen e kater deshmoreve kryesore te revolucionit demokratik, por shpetoi nga denimi ligjor. Tani shpallet para popullit se "po ankohem ne Bruksel per shkeljet mbi demokracine". Duket se Brukseli eshte nje burre, ndoshta minister i Diktatures, qe ballafaqohet me zotin Ruci. Zhvillimi i Demokracise ne rajon e ka krijuar edhe konfuzionin e orientimit. Komunistet ishin orientuar ne Moske; por edhe Brukselin mund ta perdorin si Mosken ne qofte se kerkojne pushtet te njejte. 

Gazeta @koha jone

----------

